# how do YOU keep comp cool?



## mysticjon (Feb 25, 2007)

basically this thread is meant for us users/members to share how we keep our computers cooled down, whether it be fan, liquid, phase change, peltier, bong, cooled, 

please no arguing in which cooling method is better, just share ur ways thats all   

ill start off

i use liquid cooling for my cooling
the liquid i use is red line water wetter mixed with water
i use thermal takes's bigwater 745 cooling system
the parts i cool down in my computer is my cpu (AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester 2.2GHz Socket 939 Processor), and my radeon x1900xtx, i have one fan in my computer whihc its job is to pull-out the whatever air is in my comp


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 25, 2007)

I use air, 2x250mm, 1 x 120mm, intakes and outtakes, AC freezer pro 7 on a Pentium D 945 and a ac silence 4 on my x800


----------



## aximbigfan (Feb 25, 2007)

dual antec 80mm rear fans
cooler master hyper l3 heat pipe socket 775 heatsink/fan


chris


----------



## new_rez (Feb 25, 2007)

7 x 80mm fans. 4 Intake, 3 Exhaust. Going to get water cooling soon.


----------



## pt (Feb 25, 2007)

8 fans
2x140mm fans (psu and front)
4x120mm fans (cpu, 2xside, rear) 
1x92mm fan (gfx card)
1x40mm fan (chipset)

thermalright si-128 and thermalright hr-03 with stock chipset cooling 
edit: almost forgot, my lovely aeroengine 2 aswell 
 
AIR RULES!


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 25, 2007)

Aegis has a lovely quiet-cooling...thing. Or a bunch of them, for that matter. 
2x 120mm case fans, each spin around 1500 RPM.
1x92mm case fan, same speed.
Arctic Cooling Silencer 64 on CPU, about 2000 RPM
Zalman VF-900 on GPU, 2500RPM on high 1500RPM on low
2x80mm fans in PSU, very quiet

Darth Flatulence on the other hand...has quite a lot of loud fans .


----------



## JC316 (Feb 25, 2007)

Arctic Freezer Pro 64
Twin thermaltake 120MM fans
80MM thermaltake fan
Antec power supply fans.

Total CFM = 240CFM


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2007)

2x120mm front,1x120mm rear,arctic freezer 7 pro on cpu.

cool at 3.5ghz.


----------



## mysticjon (Feb 26, 2007)

hey i noticed u all guys do fan cooling ever tried using silenX fans??

120mm 72CFM @ 14dBA   no joke '
u saw it typed rigth 120mm 72CFM @ 14dBa


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 26, 2007)

Koolance Exos on my AMD Athlon X2 3800+ (stock speed) idles around 24-25C and load is 29C .

VGA has the Artic Cooling Silencer Rev5 Series. NB is standard Asus heatsink fan and my case has two 120mm Blue LED Antec TriCool fans, one Side intake 120MM Tricool Antec Fan, one top mounted outtake 200MM Tri Cool Antec fan. Rear has Blue Led 120MM Tricool Antec Fan,.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Feb 26, 2007)

120mm Intake on front - Another 120mm in the middle of the case to throw air to the rear - 120mm Exhaust in rear - Antec VCool PCI Fan - Thermaltake Big Typhoon cooling Athlon 64 3200 currently @ 2.75Ghz (275x10) Idles around 27-30 and Loads ~42. Really depends on season and ambient temp.


----------



## ktr (Feb 26, 2007)

For me...

120mm front intake, 120mm rear exhaust, and another 120mm in the middle of the case.

for cpu i got a g-power pro (idles around 28 on low), memory i got some vantec copper heatsinks with a thermaltake cyclo fan on top of it...


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 26, 2007)

hmm.

in short.. a shitload of fans.

to be more specific:
zalman 120mm deal (cnps 7500 alcu i think...) for cpu
vf70alcu for vga
5x80mm fans
2x120mm fans
ultra 7ch fan controller

it sounds like a jet engine and sucks in several pounds of dust a week.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 26, 2007)

Fans;

1ea 120mm stock Gateway air intake/CPU 
1ea stock ATI 1900XTX GPU (modded case for exhaust)
1ea 40mm suspended 1cm above Memory
1ea 40mm Northbridge fan
1ea 80mm Variable speed Exhaust 
2ea stock Variable speed Exaust fans, internal PSU
--------------------------------------------------
7ea fans total

All fans run full speed at startup, it's a little noisey but not to bad.
Have not had any overheating problems, yet.


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 26, 2007)

1x arctic cooling 120mm intake
2x arctic cooling 80mm intake
1x arctic cooling 92mm on thermalright xp-90
1x zalman vf900-cu and evercool 20mm x 20mm ramsinks
1x thermalright hr-05 sli chipset heatsink
2x arctic cooling 80mm exaust
1x 120mm 1x 80mm psu fans exaust
1x sunbeam 4 channel fan controller (chan 1 vf900, chan 2 intake fans, chan 3 exaust fans, chan 4 case lighting)


----------



## savillm (Feb 26, 2007)

1 X 120MM FAN ON FRONT BLOWING AIR IN 

1 X 120MM FAN ON BACK BLOWING AIR OUT 

1 X 80MM FAN ON SIDE BLOWING AIR IN 

1 X 80MM FAN ON TOP BLOWING AIR OUT

CPU: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

GFX CARD: HIS IceQ II TURBO (on a x850xt card)

CHIPSET: 40mm fan

PSU: 120mm fan


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 26, 2007)

2x 92mm fan Intake & Outake, @ 3000 RPM

CNPS7700CU with re-milled base with AS5

AcceleroX2 on X1950PRO with AS5

Stock Northbridge aluminium Heatsink with ASC

120mm PSU fan

FOX-2 60CFM Blower fan (silent.... a hurricane indeed) I would suggest installing one under the CPU-yes the CPU if there are two PCI-E slots avaliable.


----------



## Dano 00TA (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm using a Koolance case/setup for the cpu and the vid is stock. I have a Thermaltake Tidewater that I might try if it fits, have it on my 850xt and it worked great. Also have a Vapochill setup I might end up trying for the cpu, don't know if I need it or not though.


----------



## Zalmann (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, as I have a HTPC setup and need it to be silent, I've gone ZALMAN all the way, including PSU. It's quieter than anything I've used in the past, and I've used quite a lot, as I have a box full of HSF and fan bits and pieces.


----------



## largon (Feb 26, 2007)

5 fans of which 3 spins

Radiator (outside the case): 
 - 2x Papst 120mm 4412F/2GLL @ 5V 
 - 1x Papst 120mm 4412F/2GLL @ 0V (unplugged)

PSU:
 - ADDA 120mm AD1212HB-A71GL @ non-audible
 - ADDA 60mm AD0612HB-D71GL @ 0V (controlled by PSU, never spins)


----------



## Dirtypants (Feb 26, 2007)

water cooled cpu with a extra big 120 mm antec 3 speed fan on the rad
stock 8800 gts cooling with a 120mm and 90mm blowing on it
2x120 mm fans for intake blowing on the 4 harddrives
90 mm fan exhaust
stock 120 mm power supply fan
ocz ram cooler, has 2x60 mm fans


----------



## infrared (Feb 26, 2007)

Swiftech watercooling here 

MCP655 pump
Apogee CPU Waterblock
MCW30 Chipset Waterblock
120 x 240mm radiator

^That's all 1/2" inner diameter tubing, and keeps my e6400 below 28c idle, and below 39c load @ 3.6ghz 1.52v


----------



## mullered07 (Feb 27, 2007)

e4300 stock intel hsf

1x80mm exhaust (side panel) 
1x120mm exhaust (rear)
1x120mm intake (front hdd bays)
1x80mm intake (rear cpu)

keeps my cpu at 32c idle and 50c load max, x1950pro 42c idle/70c load.


----------



## Towly (Feb 27, 2007)

I use 4 case fans 2 intakes and 2 exhaust fans a Zalman CPU and VGA coolers.
Its much quieter than before. Cooling is good to me.


----------



## Zalmann (Feb 27, 2007)

Towly said:


> I use 4 case fans 2 intakes and 2 exhaust fans a Zalman CPU and VGA coolers.
> Its much quieter than before. Cooling is good to me.



Kewl. Zalman coolers are very quiet.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2007)

simple set uo for me 
stock amd hsf for cpu
stock cooler on ti4200
1X 90mm coolermaster silent *OUT*
1X 90mm coolermaster High speed variable (0-5500RPM) *OUT*
3X 90mm coolermaster silent *IN*


----------



## psychomage343 (Mar 1, 2007)

2x120 antec front 
1x120 antec rear
1x120 thermaltake side
1x120 thermaltake cpu
1x200 antec top
2x80   no name vid card
2x60   no name mem cooling
1x120 fsp psu fan


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 1, 2007)

I live in a dungeon so temps aren't really an issue with me but...

I use a Zalmann CNPS7000B-AlCu LED HSF to cool my AMD64 Mobile 3200+ Clawhammer

A Vantec IceBerQ Copper cooler to keep my chipset cool

Memory is cooled by stock Mushkin Black Heatspreaders as well as Vantec IceBerQ Cooper Memory Heatspreaders

Video Card is cooled by a KINGWIN KWVC-3 Ball Super Heat Pipe VGA Cooler

Case is cooled by a stock pair of ENERMAX UC-8TCFS/B 80mm Case Fans

Everything was precleaned with Arctic Silver ACN-60ML (2-PC-SET) Thermal material Remover & Surface Purifier and a fresh application of Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound was used.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 1, 2007)

Look for the kinds of fans you buy, graphics cards may have to have their fans/heatsinks replaced because it may be loud but if thats not an issue for you then dont worry about it,The case usually helps also, ultra cases are usually cool looking and stay cool. If you can watch out  for all of that your set. my rig is loud but since I wear a noise canceling headset I dont care.


----------



## munz778 (Mar 11, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Fans;
> 
> 1ea 120mm stock Gateway air intake/CPU
> 1ea stock ATI 1900XTX GPU (modded case for exhaust)
> ...



could you plz post a pic of your memory cooling?

CASE: 2x80mm front intake, 2x80mm rear exhaust, cool air running via tubing from an airconditioner to 1x80mm top intake, 1x120mm side intake & using aerogate 3 fan controller

ON BOARD: CM hyper-6 w/1x80mm, swiftech MCX159-R w/1x40mm,  1x60mm (from stock X800 pro cooler) suspended ~4-4.5cm above mem (thinking of repositioning), Accelero X2 for x1950 pro

psu is OCZ powerstream which has its own 2x80mm exhausts


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 11, 2007)

*primary rig:* watercooling:
black ice pro 2 with 4x 120mm 90cfm fans
blackice pro 3 with 3 x 90cfm 120's
hydor l35
single 5.25 drive bay resevoir
3/8" tubing
maze4 gpu and monster bga copper ramsinks on the X1800XT
maze4 cpu on the 4000 sandy

6 80mm fans for rest of rig

*secondary rig:* watercooling +air:
modified kinqwin watercooler
80mm radiator with dual 53cfm 80mm fans
90mm radiator with single 75cfm 80mm fan
1/4" tubing
hydor l25 pump
no resevoir lol
kingwin original cpu block (square not round) on AXP mobile 2600+

Kingwin dual heatpipe gpu cooler on 9800pro 256mb modded to XT
 4x 80mm system fans


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 11, 2007)

Customised air. I'm not complaining, my latest creation keeps my 1950Pro to a cool 29-30c idle


----------



## Grings (Mar 11, 2007)

Zalman 92mm front
Acoustifan 120mm rear
2x80mm in Psu (only 1 runs under normal load)
Akasa Evo 33 on CPU
Stock 8800 Cooler
Whiny motherboard fan
England


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2007)

I simply have the oem Intel HSF on my 915D clocked at 3.6, 2 120mm fans, 1 intake, 1 exhaust, I will be adding a single pci slot fan under my video card to help draw the heat off that.

The keys to remember in air cooling is that while airflow is good its exactly that its "airflow"... A lot of people screw that up and just create massive amounts of turbulence without actually moving much air all the way through the case.


PS- my mobo runs about 28c, proc 30-31c idle no more than 48c load, hard drives stay around 29c.


----------



## revin (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I just modded my Tt Xaser Daimler V6000+ with 2 Sythe Kaza 120mm 3000rpm in the bottem.
 Put the Scythe SY1225SL12H 120mm Case Fan on the Ninja Rev B, works the best of all my other 120mm fans.
Got 1 AeroCool Turbine 3000 in back where the Tt 92mm exhaust was.
Got 1 AeroCool Turbine 3000 in the top inside next to the FPS, under the Tt 80mm topcase hole, to blow cool air down the face of the AI7.

 Put the Tt 92mm back on the Bliss, and have the 80mmTt SmartFan2 sitting on thr tail of the Bliss to blow onto the 4 Dimms!.

 Still got a couple of 120mm's I might try to do something with
P.S. Dont yell 'bout the wires, I had to put the HardCano9 back in to slow the 3k rpm Kazas
Gonna get some of those wire volt drop links soon!!!


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 14, 2008)

revin: how do those turbine fans do? do they work better than your typical store bought fan?


----------



## ktr (Feb 14, 2008)

Does any body know how old is this thread? How do you find these things. Do you actually be flipping through 50 pages to see this?


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 14, 2008)

ktr said:


> Does any body know how old is this thread? How do you find these things. Do you actually be flipping through 50 pages to see this?



we've sure seem some necromancy around here recently . . .


----------



## revin (Feb 14, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> revin: how do those turbine fans do? do they work better than your typical store bought fan?



  The AeroCool Turbine's were rated at aprox 90cfm, but not really sure they're that high.
They do move good air "freely" though.
I like the new Kaza's, but i shoulda got the 2000 series, since I have them volted all the way down, and there running........2k !

 I had the Turbine on the Ninja first, then tried the Kaza,  but after seeing that even with no fan my idle temps didnt raise for the 10 min. that I had them off it!!
 thats why I got the "12H", it has a great balance of force with lack of noise.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 14, 2008)

Zerotherm Nirvana 120 hsf, 2 Yate loon 120mm fans (intake/exhaust), AC Accelero S2, side vent on case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 14, 2008)

here's an expensive but clean and effective way to cool your computer...

it's a q6600 cooled by a d-tek fusion and a thermochill PA120.2
and
2 8800gtx's with danger den gtx blocks cooled by a thermochill PA120.3

it has 2 separate loops. one for cpu and one for GPU's. each loop uses a laing D5 pump(swiftech mcp655)

temps are in the second pic.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 14, 2008)

ktr said:


> Does any body know how old is this thread? How do you find these things. Do you actually be flipping through 50 pages to see this?



i think it was at the top of the overclocking and cooling thread.

@revin: Interesting i have to look into that. I'm working on a custom cooling solution for my gfx cards and i saw that and though that it would be the perfect fan for my "turbocharged" air cooling system.


----------



## warup89 (Feb 14, 2008)

DANG REVIN, talk about extreme cooling 

i like to keep it "clean"






cable management does improve cooling too =]


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2008)

AC Freezer 64 pro, one 80mm exhaust, one 80mm intake, stock passive vga cooling but with an AZENX pci slot fan right under it. CPU is about 50c load on coretemp with 1.4v, and the video card is around 65c load accoring to ATITOOL.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 14, 2008)

HSF= Zalman 9700 idle temps 34-34-28-28  load 40-44 ish (Then again its brand new TIM not even 48 hours old.) The hsf sucks cool air from the top vents on the case and blows it down towards the NB chipset. 

NB chipset cooling stock <-plan on getting a thermaltake for this later on.

hardrives cooled by a 200mm vr fan Hdd's around 28-30c

Stock cooling on the gfx card. (check my sig for my the CMS) ide 45 load 47-49

1x 120mm vr controlled fan blowing down on the ram. it keeps the ram cool to the touch.

1x120mm rear cooling exhaust fan.

1 pci slot cooler.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 14, 2008)

Since i got a lappy mine is very tecnical i just have the back elevated with a couple of books to allow air flow underneath. Required when playing long gaming sessions i do have a cooler pad but mines to loud.


----------



## ntdouglas (Feb 14, 2008)

120mm psu exhaust. 120mm case exhaust. 90mm hdd cooler. 90mm ram cooler. And my baby, a Zerotherm Nirvana NV120 cooling my quad.


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG I FORGOT TO MENTION MY PSU FAN IT'S 120MM

lol


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 14, 2008)

awww . . . what the hell:

CPU: Zalman 9500 + lapped CPU

motherboard: stock NSB heatsink + 40mm fan and stock SSB heatsink + 40mm fan

GPUs: stock full copper fansinks and heat spreaders

case: 4 Evercool 120mm fans (2 front, 1 rear, 1 top); 4 Aerocool 140mm fans on the side panel; fabricated duct housing 2 Evercool 60mm fans at the front.

HDDs: 2 IDE HDDs cooled by one front 120mm case fan; SATA HDD cooled by Antec 5.25" bay HDD cooler



hat said:


> OMG I FORGOT TO MENTION MY PSU FAN IT'S 120MM
> 
> lol



add to mine: PSU: 120mm downward intake, 80mm rear exhaust'


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2008)

I got an evercool 80mm intake, doesn't move much air, but it as free, and better than my Vantec Tornado that everyone in my family hates now that it's not behind my closed doors and out in the open in the living room in dad's comp


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 14, 2008)

hat said:


> I got an evercool 80mm intake, doesn't move much air, but it as free, and better than my Vantec Tornado that everyone in my family hates now that it's not behind my closed doors and out in the open in the living room in dad's comp



you hae an Evercool aluminum fan, or one of their plastic ones?

The aluminum fans move quite a bit of air compared to their plastic counterparts, but they are a bit noisy


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2008)

Uhh. I've never seen a fan where any part of it was metal, except the grill...


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 14, 2008)

hat said:


> Uhh. I've never seen a fan where any part of it was metal, except the grill...



Evercool makes fans that the casing is made of aluminum, both in LED and non-LED varieties:







the fan itself is still plastic, although painted metallic to match (I couldn't imagine the lawsuits if the fan blades were metal )

they look really great, especially if you polish everything up


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2008)

Well. Now I HAVE seen a metal fan. But it's still an oddity.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 14, 2008)

hat said:


> Well. Now I HAVE seen a metal fan. But it's still an oddity.



yeah, they are odd, but are pretty as hell, though, and look great with the LEDs.  They also give you damn near twice as long of a power lead than other fans do.  Here's a pic where you can see the one at the rear of my case (not lit up, though):







excellent price, too


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2008)

nice cable management


----------



## revin (Feb 14, 2008)

warup89 said:


> DANG REVIN, talk about extreme cooling
> 
> i like to keep it "clean"




 My biggest problem is that it's inside a cherrywood desk

And it barely fits in there tooo

Yes indeed youre's is very tidy!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll keep working on that again when I get the hardcano9 back out
Thats why i didnt want to put it back in, way too messy!!!!!!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 14, 2008)

I use 14cm, 12cm and 9cm intake fans, and just one 12cm outtake fan.  12cm fan keeping my ultra 120 cool, vf900cu for my x850xt and home made heatsink on southbridge


----------



## Shurakai (Feb 14, 2008)

SuperLanboy with 1x120mm intake, 1x120mm exhaust
Thermalright HR-03 with a 140mm fan on my 8800GTX
Currently stock intel on my E6420 @3.2ghz (stock voltages).. gets to around 59-60 while gaming

Soon to upgrade the stock intel cooler to a Freezer 7 Pro, my friend recently obtained one of these and i saw the awesome performance first hand


----------



## revin (Feb 15, 2008)

This was my Bliss+ cooling lineup 

Went back with the Tt 92mm for now


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, they are odd, but are pretty as hell, though, and look great with the LEDs.  They also give you damn near twice as long of a power lead than other fans do.  Here's a pic where you can see the one at the rear of my case (not lit up, though):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey man whatcha hitting on 3dmark06 on just the vid cards crossfired?


----------



## revin (Feb 15, 2008)

This was how I had tried for a while










  Homemade air duck





 Closeup of the Kaza on the Bliss+, and all the extras






 And this was when I had the 2 Turbine's up top pulling in, and a Kaza forcing down






 And that's when the stock Tt92 was in back, now have the 120 Turbine there






 And here's a freebie 12k rpm server 40mm fan I tied on the N/B H/S !!!
Set to undervolt to 7500 till 50c PWM temps thru uGuru






I'll work on the wiring issue ASAP since I now have the fan's sorted as to where they seem to be best .
FWIW, the only rear spot is exhaust, so bacically I have an "overpressure" when the Kaza's are maxed to 3k, and also have the front 80mm harddrive fan reversed to pull the hot air out front.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 15, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> hey man whatcha hitting on 3dmark06 on just the vid cards crossfired?



currently, the best score I've been able to manage in 3m06 is 6471marks.  But, I attribute that low score 100% to this aging Pentium 4HT, even with the ridiculous OC.  Single card setup, I had to clock the CPU to 4.14GHz just to hit 4693.

I'll be ordering a Q6600 in the near future(couple of weeks), as well as another motherboard and new mem for that setup, and I intend to run the 2 1950 PROs until I can afford a 3870x2 - but, I'm very curious to see what kind of score the 1950 will pull in single and crossfire when coupled with a quad core.



			
				hat said:
			
		

> nice cable management



thanks!


----------



## revin (Feb 15, 2008)

hat said:


> OMG I FORGOT TO MENTION MY PSU FAN IT'S 120MM
> 
> lol




Me TOO!!!!,  but it's hardly ever turning
Only slightly warm air comes out, and not even near what I get from the stock exhaust, and it's even not that warm


----------



## accordpower99 (Feb 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> currently, the best score I've been able to manage in 3m06 is 6471marks.  But, I attribute that low score 100% to this aging Pentium 4HT, even with the ridiculous OC.  Single card setup, I had to clock the CPU to 4.14GHz just to hit 4693.
> 
> I'll be ordering a Q6600 in the near future(couple of weeks), as well as another motherboard and new mem for that setup, and I intend to run the 2 1950 PROs until I can afford a 3870x2 - but, I'm very curious to see what kind of score the 1950 will pull in single and crossfire when coupled with a quad core.
> 
> ...



I had one picked up off ebay for $70 bucks new orginal amd ati, thinking if i should get another one. how is gaming on the crossfired x1950's? if you have crysis how do they run?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2008)

arctic Freezer 7 pro, 120mm fan at the front, 80mm at the side sucking in feeds my hsf cool air direct, 80mm  fan at the back moved closer to the hsf by custom wind tunnel made from 2 old 80mm fan cases for faster more efficient heat removal.


----------



## iamollie (Feb 15, 2008)

Not including my cpu psu and graphics card fan i use....nothing. i enjoy it being quiet


----------



## tiys (Feb 15, 2008)

I use stock cooling. Did I mention I lapped it?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2008)

i only just got my card in lol it litrally rubs the sides


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2008)

revin im suprised your case doesnt take off looks like it has more rpms than a helicopter lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

some crazy cooling in this thread.

 I cool my rigs with big heatsinks and as few fans as possible. fans make noise. noise bad.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> some crazy cooling in this thread.
> 
> I cool my rigs with big heatsinks and as few fans as possible. fans make noise. noise bad.



I tried the thermalright Ultra 120 in my case m8 wouldnt fit not wide enough.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I tried the thermalright Ultra 120 in my case m8 wouldnt fit not wide enough.



noise bad. noisy case bad.  buy new case!


----------



## NONYA (Feb 15, 2008)

AIR,2x120mm,3x80mm,1x90mm,3x40mm


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

what the hell is with the dr pepper and the upside down fan on the intel cooler.


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2008)

dunno maybe his pc is thirsty... the upside down intel fan is for the gpu

yeah, I bet the dr pepper can is cut open at the bottom. it's a wacky design to get the hot gpu air out of the case.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2008)

I keep my computer cool with a small statue of "The Fonz"!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 15, 2008)

erocker said:


> I keep my computer cool with a small statue of "The Fonz"!





sweetness!!!


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 15, 2008)

accordpower99 said:


> I had one picked up off ebay for $70 bucks new orginal amd ati, thinking if i should get another one. how is gaming on the crossfired x1950's? if you have crysis how do they run?



TBH, Crossfire is really only worth it if you can get the cards for cheap - perhaps with some of ATI's newer offerings, though, the actual performance gain will be a lot better.  Typically, you really only see a 25%-35% increase, but in my setup it was only a 15%-25% (I blame it entirelly on the P4).

The first card I bought on sale, $250 - $10 instant rebate at the register + $70 mail-in rebate = $170; the second card I had bought off a friend for $70, and it was only a few months old but a carbon copy of mine.  Total for the two cards was $240 - $10 less than the shelf price for one.  Can't beat that, really.

Gaming is great with 'em, though - there is a bit of a stutter when a game first opens from loading a save . . . I think it's from the game engine loading all the textures and all to GPU memory.  Once it's up and running, though, it doesn't stutter any more at all - I typically game at resolutions in the 16:10 aspect, as my monitors native resolution is 1440x900; turning on AA/AF doesn't have as much of an impact on performance with two cards as compared to just one.  

Crysis, though . . . TBH, I was getting better playability when I only had one card installed; on this board, with two adapters, they run in x8 mode.  With just one, I was getting anywhere between 23-32 FPS at 1024x768 with all settings on high, which is really decent and still playable - but with two cards, I only average 22 FPS, even with the Crysis 1.1 patch and ATI's hotfixes.  Honestly, after installing the patch, I swear I saw an actual decrease in image quality, and no gain in performance.  After going through the Crysis tweakguide, I managed to setup a cfg file that bumps performance up to an average of 30 FPS with no IQ loss.  I'm interested to see how they perform with a quad core, though.  Crysis is just not ATI friendly.


----------



## NONYA (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL I put the dr pepper can there because someone wanted me to take a pic with something to use as a guage to see if a H20 radiator would fit down there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 15, 2008)

NONYA said:


> LOL I put the dr pepper can there because someone wanted me to take a pic with something to use as a guage to see if a H20 radiator would fit down there.



i thought maybe you thought that the frozen DR.Pepper can would help keep the machine cooler during benching.


----------



## NONYA (Feb 15, 2008)

LOl no but some dry ice in a radiator might.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 15, 2008)

what i am using now aircooling
SCNJ-1000P Scythe Ninja 2x 120x120fans and Artic silver 5, case 1x 120x120/140x140 in, 3x 120x120 out standert gpu cooling


planing WC + air
D-tek fuzion +  AS5
3 120x120 rads
1x 120x120x30 3000rpm fan 
150ml resovair
1200litter pump
Demiwater
and Freezing cell packs
case 1x 120x120/140x140 in, 3x 120x120 out standert gpu cooling


----------



## pagalms (Feb 15, 2008)

I am using Scythe Mugen with Akasa Amber 12cm and without thermal paste 
2x120mm fans for intake and 3x120mm fans for out. Stock VGA cooling.


----------



## xstayxtruex (Feb 15, 2008)

3 120mm Thermaltake fans. 1 front intake, 1 side intake, 1 rear exhaust.
1 120mm Xion PSU fan inside, under the psu, i guess i could say it could be used as an exhaust.
Zalman 92mm CPU Heatsink/Fan.

I gotta say that the noise is noticeable with the side intake having a grate. but it stays cool as hell.

CPU 45C idle 50-52C load OC'd 10%
HDD 12C
GPU 55C idle 60-62C load OC'd 12%


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2008)

added my gemini II and a 3400+ some time ago i will post pics when i snag a camera


----------



## WOutZoR (Feb 15, 2008)

- 3x Coolermaster 120x120x25mm fans. 2 intake on the 4-in-3 Device modules, 1 exhaust rear.
- 3x San Ace 109R1212H1071 120x120x36mm fans. All exhaust on top of the Black Ice Xtreem 360 radiator.
- 2x Coolermaster 80x80x25mm. Custom Ram cooler.
- 1x Coolermaster CrossFlow fan.
- 1x Stock 120x120x25mm fan in PSU.
- 2x Stock fans HD2900XT's.

Some pics (clickable):


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 15, 2008)

WOutZoR said:


> - 3x Coolermaster 120x120x25mm fans. 2 intake on the 4-in-3 Device modules, 1 exhaust rear.
> - 3x San Ace 109R1212H1071 120x120x36mm fans. All exhaust on top of the Black Ice Xtreem 360 radiator.



yo how loud are those San Ace fans, in your subjective opinion?  im looking for some new radiator fans and was wondering what some good ones are... i know that particular rad has a very high fin density, im getting the switech one with a little lower density for low CFM fans, but still want some good, quiet (not silent) radiator fans... i dunno something 27ish DB... would those be any good?

EDIT: also, dig the wheels... nice setup.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

Two blue LED Apevia 120mm fans. One in front and one in back.


----------



## WOutZoR (Feb 15, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> yo how loud are those San Ace fans, in your subjective opinion?  im looking for some new radiator fans and was wondering what some good ones are... i know that particular rad has a very high fin density, im getting the switech one with a little lower density for low CFM fans, but still want some good, quiet (not silent) radiator fans... i dunno something 27ish DB...
> 
> EDIT: also, dig the wheels... nice setup.


Well... these fans aren't quiet at full throttle. Got the fans separately on a fan controller with the knobs all the way to the left. Still they aren't quiet but I can live with it .
I recently upgraded my rad fans though. Was using 3x Enermax Warps but they 'whine' at certain rpm levels which was really annoying when all 3 were whining at different levels (get the idea?). 
The San Ace's have more a server like sound to it, which I like .

The wheels by the way are very handy, its easier to shift around and they give more air clearance for my PSU. Thanks

EDIT: San Ace 109R1212H102 specs Couldn't find the ones I'm using but they come close


----------



## revin (Feb 16, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> revin im suprised your case doesnt take off looks like it has more rpms than a helicopter lol.




 It tried,
                                that's why I have inside a 300lb desk 
 I really will try to get it all cleaned up, and under control,    sometime

They've been working me 60+hrs a week and we also have a 11mo grandson to tend to, so its really crazy,  and to top it off i'm kinda fked from spinal injuries over the past 25yrs, so i kinda get   well........   lazy, just trying to find what works where.

 It a real bicth starting with a small fan case, that really a monster case in size and alum. too boot!, but since I got it for $49 after rebates, I couldnt pass it up,    then ending up with every "old skool" highest heat item to use to be on the highest end of the platform 

 i know over and over how I coulda moved to a new age platform, but TBH, it wouldnt have got that much farther up the low end chain of the modern systems IMO.

 I have tried many arrangements with the fans, and prolly have a few more to try, but it's fairly good for now.

 Been running for 3 days and heres a screenie 










 Is this very good temps for air cooling and having a 3.4EE@3.7/3.8 w/1.6v and a G71 w/HSI chip??
Would I really gain much using say the Tt Tidewater?? seen the single for $60
I'm wanting to protect having a rare $500 vid card and a $1200cpu
whoa, wher the hell is "priceless???????????


----------



## revin (Feb 16, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> what i am using now aircooling
> SCNJ-1000P Scythe Ninja 2x 120x120fans and Artic silver 5,



 How you using the fans on the Ninja, ie push/push pull ect??
Do you like it[ninja]?
I actually was able to run my EE fanless, with no temp rise, but after 10 min I swapped fans around again

Got a pic of it?


----------



## revin (Feb 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> some crazy cooling in this thread.
> 
> I cool my rigs with big heatsinks and as few fans as possible. fans make noise. noise bad.



 I found that out the hard way,.....shoulda started w/ 120mm case or bigger to begin with.
I'm still sorting out what fan gives me what, and how quiet which setup is.

TBH, since its inside the desk, it's not really that noticable with everything at slowest speeds.


----------



## revin (Feb 16, 2008)

Mussels said:


> noise bad. noisy case bad.  buy new case!



I really want the new Xaser XI, but my wife wont let me have the $250


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2008)

has anyone see the water bong cooling idea? it's pretty ingenious.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2008)

wow!!!! superbong!!!!..... http://www.ku74.net/uberbong/

a few others...

http://www.wc101.com/guides/bongs
http://www.overclockers.com/tips1255/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bong_cooler


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2008)

there's the inside of mine with the gemini II mounted cables look like crap because i still haven't had a chance to pull out the 2 extra HDD and swap for the smaller IDE cable to my cdroms


----------



## revin (Feb 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> there's the inside of mine with the gemini II mounted cables look like crap because i still haven't had a chance to pull out the 2 extra HDD and swap for the smaller IDE cable to my cdroms




 I like it!!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2008)

revin said:


> I like it!!!!!



thanks...what part do you like?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wow!!!! superbong!!!!..... http://www.ku74.net/uberbong/
> 
> a few others...
> 
> ...



lmfao rotfl, i might want to try that, might allow me to hit 5Ghz !


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2008)

pepsi71ocean said:


> lmfao rotfl, i might want to try that, might allow me to hit 5Ghz !



6c below room temp... no normal water setup can do that.


----------



## revin (Feb 16, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thanks...what part do you like?



All of it. Youre still old skool with me, and you gotta pretty clean setup, and that cooler rocks!!!
 i wanted to get a "down draft" cooler, but, something made me go with the Ninja, and I was supprised to see it run fanless!!!

 Might give that a spin thru a bench fanless, but dont wann fry that EE


----------



## strick94u (Feb 16, 2008)

3 120 fans 1 in front sucking in front od hard drive cage 2 on other side sucking across hard drives 3 on back of case blowing out. one 300 mm on side of case blowing in. A monsoon vigor gaming II tec on cpu with a 120 blowing towards the exust fan. and I turn up the factory cooler on my Evga 8800 gts (g92) whole system sounds like a central a/c unit in July
But Cpu stays at 84-90f Video card at 100-130f and hard drives 100f motherboard 79f case 70f


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 16, 2008)

I use the Koolance Exos2 & a shrouded radiator W/120mm fan from a Galaxy II kit. My own dual loop.Sorry for the plumbers strap holding my D-tek Fuzion waterblock but, I have great success with the stuff. I have a 900mhz overclock on my CPU and load out @ 50C so I am good with that. Antec spot cool on my ram works wonders.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 16, 2008)

I use air, to kool the liquid...

All one loop:

Swiftech Apogee GT CPU block  (D-Tek Fuzion is in the mail)
2 - Swiftech MCW60 GPU blocks  
2 - Swiftech MCP350 pumps with OCLabs tops   
Black Ice Extreme 240 & 360 rads.
Swiftech Micro res.
5 - 141 CFM Delta fans, w/shrouds on a sunbeam controller

Pic's of the other women here.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1261.html


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 6c below room temp... no normal water setup can do that.



I live in a basements where the ambient room temperature is between 55-60 Fahrenheits, imagine a huge water cooling bong thing. I was thinking about building a inter cooled water system, where there are two loops for water cooling. The inner one will have antifreeze, and it will run through a series of water blocks/radiators that would then run through a outer loop which then runs through the cooling tower. It will be a neat summertime expierment, which i will do this summer.


----------



## revin (Feb 16, 2008)

Really, everybody here has some very nice setups. older and newer systems, and I like all of them.
It's turned into a passion/hobby for me, and have seen and learned alot from here. 
And have been made to feel very welcomed also, I apprecaite that from everyone!!!!!

I got some head room,........................................................................................................Butt my ASS is sticking out 







..................


----------



## NONYA (Feb 16, 2008)

FAN CITY - the Dr Pepper


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2008)

revin said:


> Really, everybody here has some very nice setups. older and newer systems, and I like all of them.
> It's turned into a passion/hobby for me, and have seen and learned alot from here.
> And have been made to feel very welcomed also, I apprecaite that from everyone!!!!!
> 
> ...



thats not as bad as you think - you have somewhere for the hot air to go. its the systems with the exhausts blocked that fail in epic proportions.


----------



## savillm (Feb 16, 2008)

update i use air and i got 

1x 250mm fan on the front blowing air over hdds and into case

1x 250mm fan on the side of the case blowing over mobo and gfx

1x 120mm fan on back of case sucking air out

cpu im useing a Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

psu is a 120mm fan

keeps it nice and cool


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 16, 2008)

Thermaltake Kandalf LCS with the original 120mm fans swapped out with four Noctua NF-S12-1200's (three in the front to cool the radiator, one in the back to supply cooling for the case itself.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2008)

revin said:


> All of it. Youre still old skool with me, and you gotta pretty clean setup, and that cooler rocks!!!
> i wanted to get a "down draft" cooler, but, something made me go with the Ninja, and I was supprised to see it run fanless!!!
> 
> Might give that a spin thru a bench fanless, but dont wann fry that EE



thanks lol i tried mine fanlesss it ran great for an hour but then it heated up to 69C and i shut it off. now it loads @ 41C and yes the cpu is undervolted .05v 







edit up down to 1.4v (.1v off stock)


----------



## trog100 (Feb 16, 2008)

i have one of these.. silver with the side window and blue fans.. not the best looking case but its functional..

http://icute.com.tw/english/0508ULA.html

the turbo fan in the front is fake the real one sits behind it.. 

one big fan in the font blowing in.. one at the back exhausting out.. one in the side gently blowing in on the grafix card area..

the grafix card cooler is stock and exhausts out the back of the case..

the cpu is cooled by an artic freezer pro..

the fans are controled by the motherboard and run around 800 rpm at idle.. as the cpu heats up the all the fans start to speed up..

it runs quiet at idle and but a little noisier when the cpu heats up under load.. the case temps are very near room ambient..  

trog


----------



## Grings (Feb 16, 2008)

Im using a cm690, with 2 120mm fans in the top (@7v) one in the front (@7v) a 140mm in the lower side mount (@9v) and a 140mm in the base (@9v), a scythe infinity with stock fan and a standard g80 gts cooler




Much better, in my previous case (pretty standard 120mm front & rear layout) i was getting 38 core (34 with 2 fans on the infinity), 52 gpu and 36 n/b.
I'll probably be going back on water when the new quads are released (and probably a new case too), i was hoping to fit a 2x120mm rad in the roof, as there are already fan holes, but they're spaced for 140's, so it looks too much hassle, id rather just get a stacker or similar and wedge a rad in the drive bays


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 16, 2008)

this is one cool case and i mean litrally!!!


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 16, 2008)

not cool but noisy
water cooling is colder
Phasechange more colder
Liquad Nitrogen best


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 16, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> not cool but noisy
> water cooling is colder
> Phasechange more colder
> Liquiad Nitrogen best



i meant cool as in cold lol you cant water cool a case only its components this is about as cold as it gets when the whole case is made of fans unless you mod a fridge or freezer lol.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 16, 2008)

Mine idles at 28 with 5x 120mm and 2x 80mm 
IFX-14 cooler.


----------



## revin (Feb 16, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> this is one cool case and i mean litrally!!!



 WOW 
Nice to see i'm not the only fan crazy


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 16, 2008)

Craigleberry i like that color purple you used.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 17, 2008)

Craigleberry said:


> Mine idles at 28 with 5x 120mm and 2x 80mm
> IFX-14 cooler.



i hope u run it with the side off.. shame to cover it up.. 

trog


----------



## deagle (Feb 17, 2008)

...

CPU: Apogee GTX
GPU: 2 x EK Waterblocks
Board: Mips NB/SB/Spawa
2 x Waterccool Silentstar Dual (for the Raptors^^)
powered by
Liquidluxx Laing Dual Pump Attachment with 2 Laing Ultra
Radiators: 1 x TC 120/3 bottom, 1 TC 120/2 Front (both with shroud and 1600rpm Loonies)
PSU: Semipassiv cooled by the TC-Loonies or by Nanoxia FX12 (2000 rpm) if Temp gets higher than 45°C
all Fans regulated by an AC Aquaero Idle @ ~ 10% Fanspeed

all internal in an Oldschool CM-Stacker


----------



## mysticjon (Feb 22, 2008)

jesus christ..i started this thread a year ago...im impressed...i still use water cooling lol and 2 120mm led fans


----------



## revin (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's a shot cleaned up, got the Hardcano and the Kaza's out, 
Just got the 3 Aerocool 120's, and a2 Tt 80mm for HD exhaust in front, and top


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 9, 2008)

i use air in a el cheapo case 3 80's @ 40 cfm 2 120's @ 69 cfm ... have 2 fans on in my apt at all time


----------



## Bytor (Mar 9, 2008)

Using water....

Got down a little this time...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 9, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Using water....
> 
> Got down a little this time...



That can't be right. Water can't go below ambient temps. Unless of course that was done outside. lol.


----------



## Bytor (Mar 9, 2008)

Bingo....  3.3c outside today....


----------



## revin (Mar 9, 2008)

Had mine outside for a while also,even did some runs with this x17EE to 3.91Ghz
on AIR!!!
 But i didnt get enought tweaking so it didnt quite bench as good, but did manage a better Fur score!


----------

